# Can you print 2 different waterbased ink colors on top of each other?



## pearl-lynx (Oct 26, 2006)

I am fairly new to screen printing. I am using water based inks. I tried to print 2 colors. There is a bit of overlapping between the 2 colors. The bottom color bleed through the top color. Is there a way to keep this from happening?
Thanks


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

pearl-lynx said:


> Is there a way to keep this from happening?


Use opaque inks (although even then you won't always get perfect opacity)


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

pearl-lynx said:


> I am fairly new to screen printing. I am using water based inks. I tried to print 2 colors. There is a bit of overlapping between the 2 colors. The bottom color bleed through the top color. Is there a way to keep this from happening?
> Thanks


Did you let the bottom color dry first? I have tried two color prints with two very contrast colors (light/dark) and it came out fine. But I let the first color airdry for 24 hrs.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Is printing one color over another actually how screen printing is done or am I missing traps and choke and everything in between?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Is printing one color over another actually how screen printing is done or am I missing traps and choke and everything in between?


It partially depends on the design - sometimes it's just not worth setting up trapping, etc.

Even if you do have your artwork setup that way, it will overlap a little (that's kind of the point after all).


----------



## pearl-lynx (Oct 26, 2006)

Solmu said:


> Use opaque inks (although even then you won't always get perfect opacity)


Thanks, I will try the opaque ink.


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

Where possible print lighter colours first, darker colours last too


----------

